# Max Power competition



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Not bad for the Scooby boys (and some can spell too  )

http://www.scoobynet.co.uk/bbs/thread.asp?threadid=215119


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)




----------



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

fair play, a few good'uns to chuckle at ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

classic.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

;D


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

name ring any bells? :

Hugo Wattleseed
Scooby Newbie
Posts: 6 
From: Glasgow 
Registered: 
[ADD TO MY VIP LIST]

posted Tuesday, June 03, 2003 12:55

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
All very amusing. However, you all seem to miss the irony in this. When people see you lot driving down the road they immediately think of Max Power and all that it stands for.

PLEASE STOP SELLOTAPING NEW BITS OF SPOILER TO YOUR CARS - IT'S WRONG. LEAVE THEM AS THE STANDARD BINGO WAGON THEY WERE DESIGNED TO BE.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

It just had to happen 15:21 on the Scooby thread! :


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It was only a matter of time I guess.

And there was me thinking they weren't such a bad bunch of blokes after all. I take it all back.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Uh oh they've done a TT cover (including most of Waks mods it seems!)

Heads down .... is there another war in the offing ?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Mindyou, I am interested in gettign those chrome cupholders that they mentioned. As for hte crimping tongs, not really needed in my case.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

lol It wass funny till I read this


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

and then this! funny thread though


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

It's amazing how funny adding the word "gay" can be.
I'd love to retaliate, but how the fuck do you make a scooby look more stupid than it is already? Daft air vents? No. Big fog lights? nope. Oversized unnecessary spoiler? crap. There must be something. Oh. How about some tasteful gold wheels? Oh dear :-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> lol It wass funny till I read this


At least we get a nice lady with HUGE upper top!!  ;D


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

I'm not too good with Photoshop, but why doesn't someone post a picture of a scoob wearing a burberry cap, addidas sambas and a kappa logo on the back window.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2003)

> lol It wass funny till I read this


I'm terribly sorry, but I had a hand in this. Please accept my apologies.... 

Regards
Clare AKA Clarebabes, Scooby Net


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2003)

Good of you to put a very small bikini on...just for us Clare!! ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2003)

Well how about some pics of you fellas then in your cossies ? :-*


----------



## itextt (May 4, 2003)

You 1st :


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2003)

Ooh no , I am not that sort of girl :-[


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Annie, thats one to watch , he's from Devon and dangerous !But a TTR though ! 8)


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2003)

> Annie, thats one to watch , he's from Devon and dangerous !But a TTR though ! 8)


Exactly which one of us is from Devon then??

Itex lists Somerset.......and I'm in Cornwall Â :

We are at least, not un-like yourself TTotal, more than pre-pared to go _*TOPLESS*_ ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeh ok Taunton is Somerset then , met the lad at Poole on Friday night !

I would not wish to be so brash ( she's posh you know from Knightbridge so a bit of decorum please guys !) 8)


----------

